# Dan 3.2 chock work orange special edition



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Finally got round to playing worth this properly today. In the interest of research I put it on thick and left it and also thin and played with the curing time and I find it best if you get it on as thin as possible and get if off as quick as possible after about 2-3 mins max worked for me.

Tried it on my trim too and worked a treat, although my trim is t in great shape you can see a really good 50/50 on the door trim.

Very impressed with it. And will let the pics speak for themselves!!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Had a helper checking out the beading!!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking good , but has the beading past the kid test?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Lol yeah the car nearly didn't as he was getting a bit close with the brass end !! It did end up in a full on water fight after that!!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Good review there dan, looking like loads of gloss! How did it handle the rain we have had? Keep me updated with durability


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Had a drive up to Peterhead today,340 miles and the rain on the bonnet just kept flying off it!!!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just a quick update to say this is still holding up well and beading well with just the one layer I initially put on!!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

And it also now lives beyond a sample... :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> And it also now lives beyond a sample... :thumb:


Yes please....


----------

